# Master Nene Gaabucayan of Teovel Balintawak Gold Chapter



## fma2001 (Mar 25, 2008)

March 30, 2008
ESKABO DAAN in cooperation with Kombatan proudly presents a special
F M A  S E M I N A R:
Location: United Studios of Self Defense 
1064 Shell Blvd., Ste. E // Foster City // CA 94404
Featuring: 
Master Nene Gaabucayan of Teovel Balintawak Gold Chapter
Punong Guro Mike Giron of Original Giron Escrima
Prof. Allen Magdangal of the Magdangal School of Kali
GM Robert Castro of ESKABO DAAN.

(650) 577-9234


----------

